# 1916 Miami



## filmonger (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## jkent (Jul 22, 2016)

I liked the part when he said it's just a lightwieght moped for a penny pincher to drive to work.
Now only the rich can afford them.
My My how times change.
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm working on a piece with barracuda concerning the Flying Merkel. As part of my research I ran across this light motorcycle. When Miami acquired Merkel in 1911 they discontinued their other motorcycle brands--Racycle and Miami. The 1916 Miami was a brief foray into the entry level market. Unfortunately this was bad timing as many companies were just trying to hold on at this time in the face of fierce industry competition. As a testament to this the Flying Merkel motorcycle was last produced in 1917. Miami would continue to produce the bicycle until 1923 when the company was absorbed by Westfield. V/r Shawn


----------



## chitown (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## chitown (Jul 27, 2016)

*December of 1914:*

*

 

 *


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2016)

Since I wrote what I did above I've seen reference to a '15 model and now with what chitown posted it looks like this was introduced as a '15 model and possibly ran two years? That or the '16 reference is a guess on year and '15 was the only year they were made. V/r Shawn


----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 2, 2016)

might have one of these for sale soon if anyones a player


----------

